# Danny Boy



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I couldn't hold back my tears at the end while I sang this song. I hope you like it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry, but you are going to have to hold back your tears if you are going to sing well.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, lots of people will like it. The photography is beautiful with lots of interesting and attractive shots from nature. The singing (and playing) would be liked by many people, but .....

- how is it different from the thousands of exisiting versions? 
- Why would I remember *hearing* this version other than any of the others (apart from remembering the nice landscapes)?
- what are *YOU* trying to communicate in the song? (I get that you find the melody beautiful and that you know that it should be sad, but I don't get that you *feel* the poignancy of the song - I don't pick up what *you* are using the song to say or who you are saying it to - I feel that you are acting, rather than feeling the emotion

You've produced a very nice video with some nice singing - but to crack into the bigger leagues it may need more individuality and more personality, I think


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

For all the peculiarly accented English, I find this version particularly moving. Note the change of colour for the last verse, _And I will hear_, and the way she caresses the words "warmer" and *sweeter* with a gentle _portamento_.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> For all the peculiarly accented English, I find this version particularly moving. Note the change of colour for the last verse, _And I will hear_, and the way she caresses the words "warmer" and *sweeter* with a gentle _portamento_.


I was dying to hear this, but I am informed that "this video is not available in your country." They can't do this to me! I'm an Amurrican, goldarn it! I want out of the United Nations! I'm joining a militia! Impeach Obama!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I was dying to hear this, but I am informed that "this video is not available in your country." They can't do this to me! I'm an Amurrican, goldarn it! I want out of the United Nations! I'm joining a militia! Impeach Obama!


It's on this disc http://www.amazon.com/Elisabeth-Schwarzkopf-Encores-Thomas-Arne/dp/B00000DO6F/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1410352629&sr=1-1&keywords=schwarzkopf+encores

Available used from Amazon marketplace for $1.19


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> It's on this disc http://www.amazon.com/Elisabeth-Schwarzkopf-Encores-Thomas-Arne/dp/B00000DO6F/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1410352629&sr=1-1&keywords=schwarzkopf+encores
> 
> Available used from Amazon marketplace for $1.19


Thank you. Obama can stay - for now.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Thank you. Obama can stay - for now.


Ummmmm, low-price-availability brought to you by Amazon.com and not Amtrak.

_;D_


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> I was dying to hear this, but I am informed that "this video is not available in your country." They can't do this to me! I'm an Amurrican, goldarn it! I want out of the United Nations! I'm joining a militia! Impeach Obama!


here you go
http://picosong.com/94Zr/


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

As a Danny, I'm somewhat biased but thought it was charming.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I was dying to hear this, but I am informed that "this video is not available in your country." They can't do this to me! I'm an Amurrican, goldarn it! I want out of the United Nations! I'm joining a militia! Impeach Obama!





norman bates said:


> here you go
> http://picosong.com/94Zr/


Thanks.
I'm an American, too. But I'd rather impeach the Republican Party than Obama. As for "Danny Boy" ... it's never been my favorite song, but I did appreciate hearing this rendition.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> Thanks.
> I'm an American, too. *But I'd rather impeach the Republican Party than Obama.* As for "Danny Boy" ... it's never been my favorite song, but I did appreciate hearing this rendition.


I was just role-playing (the role of one of Sarah P.'s "real Amurricans"). The "I'm joining a militia" part should have tipped you off.

Don't worry, Sonnet. I'm a friend. :tiphat:

(Actually, though, I'm for impeaching everybody. Let's start over without Adam and Eve.)


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyone see the BBC4 documentary on Danny Boy a couple of months back? They credited John McCormack with popularizing the song in the US, (though in fact he famously never recorded it with Weatherley's lyrics). While they were talking about John and showing black and white footage of him waving at crowds etc. they played an old record of a trained male voice singing Danny Boy which the script implied was John McCormack, but which clearly wasn't. Weird or what?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I was just role-playing (the role of one of Sarah P.'s "real Amurricans"). The "I'm joining a militia" part should have tipped you off.
> 
> Don't worry, Sonnet. I'm a friend. :tiphat:
> 
> (Actually, though, I'm for impeaching everybody. Let's start over without Adam and Eve.)


Yeah, but I refuted all that when I was born._ ;D_


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Yeah, but I refuted all that when I was born._ ;D_


Yeah, we knew you were different. Immaculate Conception, I'm guessing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

> Woodduck: Yeah, we knew you were different.
> 
> Immaculate Conception, I'm guessing.


Close: Planet Glam-tron.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> Thank you. Obama can stay - for now.


But will he pony up the additional shipping charge, bringing that $1.19 loser to $10.00 all in?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Ah! le célèbre "Londres derrière"


----------

